# Zugverbindung von Rovereto nach München



## karstenr (23. August 2006)

Die Zugverbindung von Rovereto nach MÃ¼nchen ist extrem schlecht. Der IC/EC nimmt keine MTBâs mit; auch nicht verpackt. Nach *8:38Uhr *fÃ¤hrt der nÃ¤chste Zug erst um *12:38Uhr *und nur bis Brenner dort *umsteigen* und ca. 1Std. *warten* oder weiter mit dem Rad. In Kufstein wieder *umsteigen* und 50Min *warten* auf Zug nach Rosenheim dort wieder *umsteigen* + *warten* oder mit dem Rad nach Rosenheim; Rosenheim â MÃ¼nchen und noch einmal *umsteigen* in die S-Bahn. Wer da noch fragt warum die Bahn so schlecht ankommt, hat hier die Antwort!


----------



## koenig_hirsch (23. August 2006)

enttäuscht, dass die bahn keinen "TransAlpSonderShuttleMitGepolstertenFahrRadAbteilen" anbietet?  

empfehle dir diesen thread - da steht alles wissenswerte drin. für mein empfinden war die verbindung alles andere als extrem schlecht. wir sind seinerzeit von rovereto per regionalbahn auf den brenner und dann mit dem rad vom brenner nach innsbruck gerollt. von dort per regionalzug der db bis gap (fährt bis muc durch). völig reibungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (23. August 2006)

Wenn Du vom Brenner mit dem Radl nach Innsbruck fährst bist Du deutlich schneller als mitm Zug. Wir haben es damals in 42 Minuten geschafft, 18 Minuten schneller als die Wartezeit am Brenner wäre.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## G3Targa (23. August 2006)

Also wir sind mit dem EC gefahren: LR in Tüten und zur handlichen Handtasche zusammengetapt. Mit in die Tasche kam dann noch die Sattelstütze. Eine Tüte über den Hinterbau, damit die Kette nichts vollsaut und eine über die Gabel (wegen des optischen Gleichgewichts). Das ganze haben wir dann oben ins Gepäckfach gepackt. Völlig problemlos.... 

In Italien haben wir allerdings auch keinen Schaffner gesehen und der in Österreich hat nix gesagt.


----------



## thomask (23. August 2006)

Und was kostet sowas eigentlich?

Wir sind mitm Shuttle gefahren. Super Stress frei. Pünktlich abgeholt. Und auch ein Ausstieg auf halber Strecke war kein problem. Dafür gab es sogar noch Geld zurück 70 statt 95 euro. Und das ganze hat 3-4 Std gedauert. Ausserdem ist es schln mit anderen Transalpern bissl über die gemachte Tour zu quatschen.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (23. August 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> 42 Minuten



meine herrn - glatter 50er schnitt... habt ihr in den ortsdurchfahrten runtergebremst?


----------



## KommissarZufall (23. August 2006)

also es gibt genau ein EC ab Rovereto, der nimmt Fahrräder mit. Fährt aber nachts, glaub das war so gegen 1.55Uhr ab Trento - also ein bissel früher in Rovereto


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2006)

KommissarZufall schrieb:
			
		

> also es gibt genau ein EC ab Rovereto, der nimmt Fahrräder mit. Fährt aber nachts, glaub das war so gegen 1.55Uhr ab Trento - also ein bissel früher in Rovereto


Davon kann ich nur abraten. Das war früher eine Katastrophe (überfüllt) und ist es heute anscheinend auch noch (hatten wir gerade in einem anderen Thread).

@soederbohm
Vom Brenner nach Innsbruck in 42 Min? Respekt! 
Bei ordentlich Rückenwind halte ich das fast für möglich. Nur hat es dort nie Rückenwind, sondern immer Gegenwind. Bei ordentlichem Windschattenfahren brauchen wir so ca. eine Stunde.


----------



## Stevan (23. August 2006)

Hab das mit dem Verpacken auchmal gehört und beim letzen Mal probiert (war alleine). 
Also erstmal nur die Räder raus und in Mülltüten. War immer noch ein Riesending und der Schaffner hat gesagt, ich fliege in Bozen raus ("das ist ein Rad auch wenn es verpackt ist und die sind nicht erlaubt")! Ich ganz hektisch erstmal noch den Lenker abgemacht und dann ab ins Gepäcknetz in ein anderes Abteil.

Wurde in Bozen dann nicht rausgeworfen und es ging durch bis Innsbruck.

Aber so ganz wohl ist mir dabei nicht. War aber lustig die Leute zu beobachten wie sie am Abteil vorbeigingen und das riesige schwarze Teil im Gepäcknetz sahen. Fast jeder warf einen Blick darauf.


----------



## anderlitsch (23. August 2006)

Sind am Montag vor einer Woche, sozusagen am 14.08., von Rovereto nach MÃ¼nchen. War Ã¼berhaupt kein Problem? Hier die ungefÃ¤hren Daten:

Rovereto - Brenner, 12.38 Uhr ab. ca. 14.50 Uhr an, Kosten: ca. 11,40 â¬
Brenner (wegen Regen) - Innsbruck, ca. 15.20 Uhr ab, ca. 16.00 Uhr an, Kosten: ca. 12.50 â¬
Innsbruck - MÃ¼nchen, ca. 16.38 Uhr ab, ca. 20.45 Uhr an. Kosten: da 3 Personen; ein Bayernticket plus 3,50 â¬ pro Radl

Hat zwar etwas lange gedauert, aber dafÃ¼r wars glaub ich unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig (was man so liest und hÃ¶rt!). AuÃerdem waren fast nur AlpenX in den ZÃ¼gen, also hats auch genÃ¼gend Unterhaltung gegeben.

Muss noch was hinzufÃ¼gen: Der Radl-Transport in Italien war a bisserl zum Ãrgern. Zuerst meinte der Schaffner, wir sollen die Radl im Gang von einem normalen GroÃraum-Waggon abstellen (mangels Platz). Wie wir am Brenner zu unseren MTBs zurÃ¼ckgekehrt sind, hat es dann doch ein bisschen anders ausgesehen. Die GÃ¤nge wurden leergerÃ¤umt und die FAhrrÃ¤der einfach auf die SitzbÃ¤nke verteilt. 
DAgegen war der RAdl-TRansport bei den Ãsterreichern und Deutschen vÃ¶llig unproblematisch, da jeweils dafÃ¼r vorgesehene Halterungen zur VerfÃ¼gung standen.


----------



## flocu (23. August 2006)

Ich hab gute Erfahrung mit dem Verpacken gemacht. Wir haben in Trento aus dem Supermarkt rechts vom Bahnhof einfach 110x70er Mülltüten geholt, dazu 5m Pflasterklebeband (was anderes gabs net) und dann Laufräder und Restbike verpackt. Sättel in die Rucksäcke und auf gings. Wir sind sogar direkt neben der italienischen Schaffnerin eingestiegen und sie meinte später nur wir sollen aufpassen daß nix runterfällt.
Und so sah das aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monastrol (23. August 2006)

Hi Zusammen, 

wir haben den Zug genommen der in Rovereto um 23:38 abgefahren ist, mit 2h Aufenthalt in Trento. Am naechsten Morgen um 6:30 kamen wir in Muenchen an. Ich fand's ok, man konnte gut schlafen u. die Raeder waren umsonst. 

Gruss, Thomas


----------



## karstenr (24. August 2006)

Mit dem verpacken der MTBs haben wir es auch versucht, aber der Schaffner hat uns trotzdem nicht mitgenommen. 
Da es mir zurück nicht so sehr auf die Zeit ankam, habe ich die Brenner Bundesstraße am Ortseingang von Steinach verlassen (10Km nach dem Brenner) und bin auf der Westseite über den Jakobsweg nach Hall runter. (Brenner  Steinach  Mauern -  Mühlen  Matrei  Pfons  Ellbögen Mühltal  Patsch  Aldrans  Hall = 48Km, 320m HU rauf) 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Fubbes (24. August 2006)

karstenr schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem verpacken der MTBs haben wir es auch versucht, aber der Schaffner hat uns trotzdem nicht mitgenommen.
> Da es mir zurück nicht so sehr auf die Zeit ankam, habe ich die Brenner Bundesstraße am Ortseingang von Steinach verlassen (10Km nach dem Brenner) und bin auf der Westseite über den Jakobsweg nach Hall runter. (Brenner  Steinach  Mauern -  Mühlen  Matrei  Pfons  Ellbögen Mühltal  Patsch  Aldrans  Hall = 48Km, 320m HU rauf)
> Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


Du meinst sicher die Ostseite. Hättest du einfach RECHTS gesagt


----------



## karstenr (24. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst sicher die Ostseite. Hättest du einfach RECHTS gesagt


Ja, richtig die Ostseite.


----------



## Nummer5 (24. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Davon kann ich nur abraten. Das war früher eine Katastrophe (überfüllt) und ist es heute anscheinend auch noch (hatten wir gerade in einem anderen Thread).


Das ist der NZ 288 und der hält in Trento und nicht in Rovereto.
Hat uns dieses mal nach München unter der Woche per Sparpreis 29 gekostet. Am Wochenende fährt der sogar weiter durch Deutschland. Fürs Bike braucht man ein internationales Biketicket, dass aus Italien kostet 10 .
Wir hatten reservierte Plätze und voll ist der Zug nicht gewesen. Wie das am WE nun ist?
Das nächste mal leg ich allerdings 10 drauf im Sparangebot für nen Liegewagen


----------



## Spargel (24. August 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der NZ 288 und der hält in Trento und nicht in Rovereto.
> Hat uns dieses mal nach München unter der Woche per Sparpreis 29 gekostet.
> Das nächste mal leg ich allerdings 10 drauf im Sparangebot für nen Liegewagen


Das ist anzuraten, jaaa  

Problem ist nur, selber schon "betroffen", daß die Liegewagen-Sparpreise an praktisch allen attraktiven Tagen schon vor der Freigabe 6 Monate vorher unter der Hand wweggehen, wohl gegen Trinkgeld.   
Sitzplätze gibts dagegen häufig noch. Aber die tut sich nicht mal mehr ein Italiener mit dem letzten Drecksjob an, wenn er ne Alternative hat.

Unter der Woche meist kein Problem - dann kann man aber evtl. auch Sitzwagen nehmen, das letzte Mal bin ich an einigen leeren Abteilen vorbeigekommen, wo man sich locker über drei Stühle oder am Boden auf die Isomatte, wenn dabei, legen hätte können. 

Aber die zehn Euro mehr gehen ja sowas von im Rauschen unter, lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen, und am Fahrkartenschalter auch Plätze mit Nummern x1 bis x4 reservieren lassen (die oberen x5 und x6 sind nur 1,80m lang. Im Internet (www.nachtzugreise.de), wo das Angebot meist länger verfügbar ist, braucht man leider Glück hierfür.

ciao Christian,
der wegen "nicht in Rovereto" entweder aus der Not eine Tugend machen würde und einen Tag dranhängen und über den Baldo nach Verona radeln, oder mit dem Regionalzug nach Verona fahren: weniger Einladestreß und mehr Zeit zum Pennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR-Typ (25. August 2006)

Glück gehabt. . . . 
ich bin mit meiner Freundin am 22.08. in Torbole am Gardasee angekommen und musste aus Termingründen gleich am nächsten Tag wieder nach Deutschland.
Aus einigen Informationen aus diesem Forum war mir die schwierige Situation bezüglich Rücktransport der Räder bewusst. Wir haben daraufhin sorort das Touristenbüro in Torbole aufgesucht und um Hilfe gebeten. Fehlanzeige, man hat uns dann an das Reisebüro in Riva verwiesen. Dies war mir allerdings zu umständlich und wir haben uns dann lieber ein Eis genehmigt.
Die Besitzerin vom Hotel erzählte uns dann, dass sie von den Schwierigkeiten des Transportes schon gehört hätte aber sie kannte auch noch niemanden, der mit seinem Rad am Bahnhof zurück gelassen wurde.
Mit dem Bus nach Roveretto zu fahren war uns dann auch zu risikoreich, dieser nimmt nur 3 Räder mit und kein weiteres. Wir haben uns dann entschieden lieber etwas früher mit dem Rad nach Roveretto zu fahren. Gemacht, getan. Rechtzeitig am Bahnhof angekommen haben wir dann am Bahnhof die Auskunft bekommen, nur bis zum Brenner lösen zu können. Wir zahlten dann ca. 25  für 2 Pers. und 2 Räder. Der Zug, der allerdings weder im Internet, noch in der Touri-Info in Torbole verzeichnet war, fuhr dann um 8.38 Uhr ab Roveretto zum Brenner. Es war extra im ersten Wagen ein Abrteil für Biks reserviert. Also völlig unproblematisch.
Zum Glück war das Wetter am Brenner sonnig und trocken, wir sind dann ausgestiegen und über den Brenner nach Innsbruck gefahren, ca. 36 km.
In Innsbruck sind wir dann in den Zug nach Garmisch gestiegen, auch hier war ein Wagon extra für Biker reserviert.
Durch Zufall waren wir mit 6 Bikern die die gleiche Idee hatten, so habne wir dann eine Gruppenkarte gekauft und somit waren die Kosten pro Person nur ca. 10  für diese Strecke.


----------



## Fubbes (26. August 2006)

XTR-Typ schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Der Zug, der allerdings weder im Internet, noch in der Touri-Info in Torbole verzeichnet war, fuhr dann um 8.38 Uhr ab Roveretto zum Brenner. [...]


Das ist die ganz normale Regionalbahn zum Brenner. Es gibt eine um 8:38, 10:38, 12:38 und 16:38, soweit ich mich erinnere. Diese Information bekommt man auch im Touribüro in Riva, inklusive Tickets, wenn man möchte. Wobei diese auch bequem in Rovereto zu kaufen sind.
Seit ich nicht mehr nachts zurückfahre, geht das immer mit dieser Regionalbahn.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Stucka (27. August 2006)

Wir haben es genauso gemacht wie Anderlitsch. Waren allerdings zu frÃ¼h in Rovereto und sind dann wegen langer Wartezeit mit dem Bike an der Etsch entlang nach Trento und dort eingestiegen. Trento-Brenner, Brenner-Innsbruck, Innsbruck-Reutte, Reutte-Nesselwang, Preis war voll ok, ca. 30 Euro/Pers. (ebenfalls ab Scharnitz mit Bayern-Ticket fÃ¼r 25 â¬). Wenn ich den Knaben in Rovereto richtig verstanden habe, wollte er pro Mann 97 Euro bis MÃ¼nchen- kann mich aber auch verhÃ¶rt haben. NÃ¤chstes Mal werden wir definitiv nicht am Garda Ã¼bernachten, sondern gleich in Rovereto und den ersten Zug um 8 Uhr nehmen... ansonsten war der Bike-Transport problemlos, die Wartezeiten haben sich auch in Grenzen gehalten.


----------



## Fubbes (28. August 2006)

Stucka schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Mal werden wir definitiv nicht am Garda übernachten, sondern gleich in Rovereto und den ersten Zug um 8 Uhr nehmen...


Wenn du den um 8:38 meinst, den kann man auch problemlos nehmen nach einer Übernachtung am See. Musst halt ohne Frühstück um 6 Uhr losstrampeln. Das habe ich schon häufig gemacht. Nur im September ist das blöd, weil es bis ca. 7 Uhr stockdunkel ist.


----------



## karstenr (28. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die ganz normale Regionalbahn zum Brenner. Es gibt eine um 8:38, 10:38, 12:38 und 16:38, soweit ich mich erinnere.


Um 10:38 fuhr kein Zug Richtung Benner! Nur 8:38 und dann 12:38!
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Fubbes (28. August 2006)

karstenr schrieb:
			
		

> Um 10:38 fuhr kein Zug Richtung Benner! Nur 8:38 und dann 12:38!
> Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


Dann war es wohl 14:38 statt 10:38. 
Also 8:38, 12:38, 14:38 und 16:38.


----------



## ordeline (29. August 2006)

Bin am Donnerstag, den 24.08. ab Bozen nach München im EC für 100 EUR für 2 Personen gefahren, irgendwann um die Mittagszeit. Hatten MTB zerlegt (LR raus und an Rahmen getaped), Mülltüte/n drüber und ohne Probleme in Zug gekommen. Räder standen dann im Gang, aber keine Beschwerde von ital., österr. oder deut. Schaffnern.


----------



## stuntzi (29. August 2006)

frage zu andersrum... münchen -> rovereto.

www.bahn.de
EC muc->rovereto 64E.
EC muc->brenner 35E.

www.trenitalia.com 
brenner->rovereto 8E (im regionalzug, für den EC krieg ich irgendwie keine preisauskunft).

wie passt das zusammen? ist der EC in italien so viel teurer wie der regionalzug? oder verarscht einen die deutsche bahn hier?

kann man in italien tickets im zug ohne aufpreis kaufen?

st.


----------



## timewalker85 (29. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den um 8:38 meinst, den kann man auch problemlos nehmen nach einer Übernachtung am See. Musst halt ohne Frühstück um 6 Uhr losstrampeln. Das habe ich schon häufig gemacht. Nur im September ist das blöd, weil es bis ca. 7 Uhr stockdunkel ist.



 Uns hat die nette Dame in der Pension um 5 Uhr Frühstück rausgestellt, also einfach am Abend vorher mal fragen. Sind auch kurz vor 6 los, war aber völlig überzogen. Haben für die Strecke Riva - Roveretto nicht einmal eine Stunde gebraucht. Sind zwar gut 20km, aber nach dem Anstieg von Torbole hoch gehts ja auch nur noch bergab. Im Nachhinein denke ich, dass es reicht um kurz vor 7 loszufahren, dann hat man noch genug Puffer.


----------



## Fubbes (30. August 2006)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> Uns hat die nette Dame in der Pension um 5 Uhr Frühstück rausgestellt, also einfach am Abend vorher mal fragen. Sind auch kurz vor 6 los, war aber völlig überzogen. Haben für die Strecke Riva - Roveretto nicht einmal eine Stunde gebraucht. Sind zwar gut 20km, aber nach dem Anstieg von Torbole hoch gehts ja auch nur noch bergab. Im Nachhinein denke ich, dass es reicht um kurz vor 7 loszufahren, dann hat man noch genug Puffer.


Wenn man die Strecke gemütlich fahren will, sind es eher 1:30. 2h vor Zugabfahrt losfahren sollte also passen.
In den Unterkünften, in denen ich bisher war (zuletzt Pension Benjamino) gab es kein frühes Frühstück. Ich war schon zufrieden, dass wegen des ausgelassenen Frühstücks weniger zahlen musste.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timewalker85 (30. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Strecke gemÃ¼tlich fahren will, sind es eher 1:30. 2h vor Zugabfahrt losfahren sollte also passen.
> In den UnterkÃ¼nften, in denen ich bisher war (zuletzt Pension Benjamino) gab es kein frÃ¼hes FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. Ich war schon zufrieden, dass wegen des ausgelassenen FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cks weniger zahlen musste.
> 
> GruÃ
> Daniel



Ja, ok! GemÃ¼tlich war das nicht wirklich, aber die StraÃe lÃ¤d auch nicht gerade zum Verweilen ein...
FrÃ¼hes FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck gibts im Garni Rita in Riva fÃ¼r 26â¬ pro Nacht mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck


----------



## Fubbes (31. August 2006)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ok! Gemütlich war das nicht wirklich, aber die Straße läd auch nicht gerade zum Verweilen ein...
> Frühes Frühstück gibts im Garni Rita in Riva für 26 pro Nacht mit Frühstück


Straße?


----------



## timewalker85 (31. August 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Straße?



Naja, wir sind jedenfalls Straße gefahren. Geht sicher auch anders, aber wir wollten uns nicht auch noch irgendwo verfahren und auf Nummer sicher gehen. Den Zug nicht zu erwischen wäre ganz ganz schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Fubbes (31. August 2006)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der nicht den ausgeschilderten Radweg von Torbole nach Rovereto fährt, den es seit ca. 2000 gibt.
Die Straße ist da doch lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Bateman74 (1. September 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der nicht den ausgeschilderten Radweg von Torbole nach Rovereto fährt, den es seit ca. 2000 gibt.
> Die Straße ist da doch lebensgefährlich.



Jo, stimmt wohl - ich habe den Weg aber auch erst nach dem Uphill in Nago gefunden...
Dann den EC um 10:38, Bike in schwarze Mülltüten gepackt und bis München durchgefahren. Der Schaffner war zwar stinkig, wußte aber, daß er keine Handhabe hat. Die Verpackung habe ich dann noch für den ICE nach Frankfurt genutzt und zwei Stunden gespart =;-)

Bisher bin ich in jeden Zug gekommen - meist mit verpacktem Rad. Nachteil dieser Aktionen sind der Aufwand und ein stressiges Tourende-ich hasse diese Rückreisen...


----------



## timewalker85 (1. September 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der nicht den ausgeschilderten Radweg von Torbole nach Rovereto fährt, den es seit ca. 2000 gibt.
> Die Straße ist da doch lebensgefährlich.



Öhöm, lol! Da gibts nen Radweg, arg  
Is ja zum Brüllen! Ne, wir sind tatsächlich Straße gefahren, weil wir wohl einfach zu doof waren. Gott sei Dank ist da so früh noch nicht die Hölle los, aber dennoch genug.


----------

